
Lightweight Exoskeleton Gives Paraplegics New Legs - stevefink
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/10/berkeley-bionics-elegs/
======
patrickgzill
Apparently the Onion satirical newspaper was way ahead of its time with their
1997 article, "Stephen Hawking Builds Robotic Exoskeleton" - from ridiculous
far-out joke to physical reality (sort of) in 13 years ...
[http://www.theonion.com/articles/stephen-hawking-builds-
robo...](http://www.theonion.com/articles/stephen-hawking-builds-robotic-
exoskeleton,1629/)

